# Cube 3D



## sablov (11 Décembre 2007)

Hello tout le monde.
Je suis à la recherche d'un équivalant de Beryl ou de Compiz sous Leopard, c'est une application permettant de gèrer son bureau sous forme de cube en 3D. J'ai cherché, mais sans résultat, il doit bien exister quelque chose ! Non ?


----------



## kisco (12 Décembre 2007)

Hello : Desktop Manager possède la transition en cube.

Mais il n'est plus mis à jour, et donc pas forcément compatible avec Leopard.
Sinon tu as Virtue Desktop qui aussi n'est que pour Tiger, et je ne sais pas s'il a le cube.

Sous Leopard, tu as Spaces, mais c'est pas sous forme de cube.


----------



## VLF (24 Décembre 2007)

virtuedesktops possède bien la transition en cube (du plus belle effet je dois dire !)


----------



## fxav (29 Décembre 2007)

et ca serait pas possible d'ajouter des effets de transitions à space dans léopard ?


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juillet 2008)

Salut a tous, 

On voit souvent plein d effets de fenetres sous mac os dans des videos de demos sur youtube et dans les pubs...

Mais pour l instant, Leopard a beau etre mis à jour, on a pas bcp plus d'effets que Win XP.. lol

J ai essaye de parametrer Spaces, Mais rien d'impressionnant non plus.. Je ne comprends pas


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> On voit souvent plein d effets de fenetres sous mac os dans des videos de demos sur youtube et dans les pubs...
> 
> ...



de quels effets veux-tu parler ?

Ce ne serait pas des effets de présentations Keynote plutôt ?


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juillet 2008)

Ok je me suis trompé, c etait des presentations de Beryl, mais cela a l air beaucoup plus compliqué qu un simple programme a installer lol

desole pour le derangement


----------



## marc-book (1 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est du plus bel effet les écrans par cube d'ailleurs j'aurais maintenant du mal à me passser de VirtueDesktop, c'est surtout très pratique !! 
1 itunes 
2 Safari/ mail 
3 l'appli en cours 
Quelques coins d'écran actifs et c'est un confortable jonglage 

Je conseille à tous ceux qui ont Tiger de jeter un oeil ..


----------



## Bazinga (2 Juillet 2008)

You Control: Desktops pour ceux qui ont leopard!

http://www.yousoftware.com/desktops/desktops.php

Grand effet garanti!!!!


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (8 Août 2008)

C'est bien beau en tout cas.


----------



## Php21 (4 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> You Control: Desktops pour ceux qui ont leopard!
> 
> http://www.yousoftware.com/desktops/desktops.php
> 
> Grand effet garanti!!!!




Merci pour le lien car depuis Léopard je n'avis plus ces effets magiques  

En tous les cas, 29,95$ juste pour l'effet cube 3D, ce sera sans moi.

Pas d'autres solutions en vues ???
Merci d'avance.


----------



## NicolasF. (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un petit problème, après avoir télécharger la démo de you control desktops j'ai coché la ligne each desktop has its own : Desktops files and folder items dans les options, et apres avoir changé de bureau et constaté effectivement que mes icônes restaient sur mon premier bureaux j'ai quitté le logiciel et mes icones ont disparues purement et simplement dans tous mes spaces. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment les récuperer? 
Merci beaucoup.


----------

